

Apple's New Design Pattern - mergesort
http://blog.fabisevi.ch/post/25094888783/back-from-the-mac

======
bobsil1
MS has been on a major/minor release cycle with Windows for years.

~~~
mergesort
I think it's interesting for Apple in the sense that they are trying to manage
2 operating systems and sets of hardware. They seemed to have had a real rough
patch, but now with Mountain Lion and iOS 6 are showing that they are capable
of it.

